# Is there an Nvidia or AMD GPU in your computer? (Basic Tally)



## thevisi0nary (Jul 5, 2022)

Just curious about which the average person here has in their computer.


----------



## d.healey (Jul 5, 2022)

No


----------



## thevisi0nary (Jul 5, 2022)

d.healey said:


> No


updated to include iGPUs


----------



## CrystalWizard (Jul 5, 2022)

Nvidea, but i didn't really choose this machine. It was traded to me for some editing i did. It's a gamer laptop with a 2060 in it. Runs hot as heck, even with adjustments. i would never have bought this thing. On a positive note it has gotten me to use Affinity Photo and Davinci Resolve.


----------



## Jrides (Jul 5, 2022)

Top of the line bleeding edge RX 550…. To pair with my 5950X


----------



## tressie5 (Jul 5, 2022)

AMD Ryzen 2500u/Radeon Vega 8/16GB laptop. It's three years old. Not very good for first person shooters but it runs Cubase, Studio One, Affinity Photo and PowerDirector 20 well.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jul 5, 2022)

tressie5 said:


> AMD Ryzen 2500u/Radeon Vega 8/16GB laptop. It's three years old. Not very good for first person shooters but it runs Cubase, Studio One, Affinity Photo and PowerDirector 20 well.


Sounds like it plays FPDs really well! (first-person DAWs)


----------



## J-M (Jul 5, 2022)

Nvidia GTX 1060 6GB...the small version. Makes a ton of noise under stress!


----------



## PaulieDC (Jul 5, 2022)

EVGA GTX 1080 FTW in my 2018-built i9. Acquiring parts for new i9 13th Gen PC, already got the GPU, RTX 3080 12GB FTW3. I can hear some saying "why that much GPU power?" Simple!

Microsoft Flight Sim on 3 monitors!


----------



## FaceTheSun (Jul 6, 2022)

Had nvidia forever....... right up until June 1st when the certs were revoked...now AMD.


----------



## SergeD (Jul 6, 2022)

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1050 Ti and I suspect this is why I cannot upgrade to Windows 11 even with an Intel Core i7 7700HQ.


----------



## tressie5 (Jul 6, 2022)

@SergeD - I'm guessing you already checked to see if TPM 2.0 is enabled on your computer? Mine was enabled on my Ryzen 2500u HP laptop, but when I used the Windows Compatibility Check tool to see if I can run W11, it said, "Sorry, Charlie. No can run." Me, being hard-headed, d/l and installed W11 anyway. If it failed, it failed; I'd just have to learn to live with W10. As it turned out, W11 works fine here. I've had it for, I guess, a year or so and it works flawlessly. And they said I would fail!


----------



## SergeD (Jul 6, 2022)

tressie5 said:


> @SergeD - I'm guessing you already checked to see if TPM 2.0 is enabled on your computer?


It's enabled, but I googled again and found that the processor is not on the approved cpu list of MS. I will survive anyway till 2025, where the windows 10 support will be stopped


----------



## thevisi0nary (Jul 8, 2022)

I’m not suprised most people have an Nvidia card, but I’m surprised how many more people have one over an AMD card. 

I’ve only ever used my desktops for music, with my new one I’ve wanted to use it for other things as well and I’d be better served by Nvidia for the things I’d like to do. But if music is my priority and there is even a question of being more likely to have DPC issues with Nvidia, it seems like the most rational choice (for me) is to take the sacrifice and get an AMD card if I’m prioritizing daw stability no?


----------



## Henu (Jul 8, 2022)

I've had too much DAW troubles with Nvidia, so I've been using AMD cards for years in my studio computer.


----------



## Awoo Composer (Jul 8, 2022)

GTX 1080, have not found a reason to upgrade. Especially considering the cracked out prices of GPUs (that finally seems to have eased up)


----------



## widescreen (Jul 8, 2022)

Considering my notebook I actually have both nVidia and AMD. In my main PC there is Intel and AMD.

So you should include a lot more combinations in your poll.


----------



## Tim_Wells (Jul 8, 2022)

NVidia - no real problems. But I would have preferred to go with AMD (either integrated or standalone), simply because of what I've heard about the drivers.

But at the time of my build, there weren't a lot of great options due to supply chain issues. It was an AMD 5600X build.


----------



## thevisi0nary (Jul 8, 2022)

widescreen said:


> Considering my notebook I actually have both nVidia and AMD. In my main PC there is Intel and AMD.
> 
> So you should include a lot more combinations in your poll.


This poll is mainly pertaining to dedicated GPUs, I really should have made the final 2 options into just “only integrated gpu”.


----------



## thevisi0nary (Jul 8, 2022)

3DC said:


> I will never buy anything from AMD again. I can forgive them low performance GPUs but missing support for software or poor drivers I cannot.


Could you elaborate on this more? I was under the impression that AMD gpus although slightly less powerful, were overall more stable for daw use.


----------



## tressie5 (Jul 8, 2022)

Right now, out of 65 responses to this poll, it shows I'm the only one with an AMD-integrated GPU. In my case, a Ryzen 5/Radeon Vega 8. Which tells me something: Most folks on here use desktops and I'm one of the few schlemiel's daring the DAW waters with an item more appropriately suited for word processing.

Also: I get nervous about updating my GPU drivers these days because I had to remove AUEP - AMD User Experience Program which I discovered, secretly installed by AMD, spiked my CPU to the point where snaps, cracks and pops were created in audio incessantly.


----------



## CSS_SCC (Jul 8, 2022)

nVidia - just because I bought my computer in 2020 and it was the only option available with a delivery time less that 6 months...


----------



## thevisi0nary (Jul 8, 2022)

tressie5 said:


> Right now, out of 65 responses to this poll, it shows I'm the only one with an AMD-integrated GPU. In my case, a Ryzen 5/Radeon Vega 8. Which tells me something: Most folks on here use desktops and I'm one of the few schlemiel's daring the DAW waters with an item more appropriately suited for word processing.
> 
> Also: I get nervous about updating my GPU drivers these days because I had to remove AUEP - AMD User Experience Program which I discovered, secretly installed by AMD, spiked my CPU to the point where snaps, cracks and pops were created in audio incessantly.


This isn't true, it's just that AMD APU's aren't as popular as their mainstream CPU's that don't include an iGPU, so most people building an AMD system have no choice but to add a dedicated card. People building an intel system have the option to add or not add one from get go, and the iGPU is normally sufficient for most anything that doesn't involve heavy graphics processing or if you need more video outs. 

However a more recent consideration I've started to have is does adding a dedicated card help with some of the plugins with intense GUI's or if they use openGL. Even with the 12th iGPU which is a lot better compared to older intel iGPU's (though not nearly as good as the newer AMD APU's), I still notice some plugin GUI's are still a little laggy. Native Instrument plugins are like this. I haven't got an exact consensus on if adding a dedicated GPU will improve plugin GUI performance.


----------



## thevisi0nary (Jul 8, 2022)

3DC said:


> I am not sure for DAW use but for professional applications like 3D, VR, rendering they suck compared to Nvidia. I have 8GB GPU I can't use properly in Blender or Maya because these idiots can't make drivers. AMD is fine for home and game use but for anything professional I recommend Nvidia. They actually make most money from GPU computing technology.


I actually have heard this but was under the impression that there were a lot of improvements over the last year, is that not the case?


----------



## tressie5 (Jul 8, 2022)

This thread is depressing me. Makes me want to sell my body for an Intel-loaded laptop. Of course, I won't make a nickel, but still.


----------



## Loerpert (Jul 8, 2022)

SergeD said:


> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1050 Ti and I suspect this is why I cannot upgrade to Windows 11 even with an Intel Core i7 7700HQ.


Your CPU is actually the problem. TPM2.0 support only started with the intel 8xxx series as I recall. Your GPU can't be the issue.


----------



## thevisi0nary (Jul 8, 2022)

tressie5 said:


> This thread is depressing me. Makes me want to sell my body for an Intel-loaded laptop. Of course, I won't make a nickel, but still.


Even though 12th gen mobile benches higher I think AMD 6000 are better mobile chips overall. Super efficient by comparison, especially the U series chips. I wish they would put the U chips in normal 15"+ sized laptops with upgradable ram.


----------



## NODZ (Jul 8, 2022)

Nvidia GTX1060 paired with a AMD Ryzen 7 2700X processor


----------



## onebitboy (Jul 10, 2022)

Loerpert said:


> Your CPU is actually the problem. TPM2.0 support only started with the intel 8xxx series as I recall. Your GPU can't be the issue.


TPM 2.0 has been supported by much older Intel CPUs already. They're not supported by Windows 11 though anyway.


----------

